# Building our own washer, dryer pedestals.



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*

*We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,

& we didn't want to spend $400 for the factory pedestals, so I'm making my own.

They should cost us about $75*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*This is the factory made pedestal*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*The front load machines are kind of low without a pedestal.

It makes it kind of tough on the back muscles.*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*I'm building them with 2X4s, & 3/4 birch plywood.*

Some pictures of the progress. After cutting the frame piece to proper length, I cut the half lap joints with the bandsaw








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*All of the frame pieces, ready for assembly.*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Gluing, & clamping frame.*
















~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*I used my Kreg pocket hole jig to fasten the frame uprights.*
The plywood skin is to be glued, & nailed.








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Adding casters.*

The factory pedestals don't have casters, but I thought it would be nicer for maintaning the machines.









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*I was very disgusted yesterday after cutting the plywood to the sizes I needed.*
The plywood plies separated right down the center plies on one cut. I ended up spending some extra time injecting some glue, & clamping it. so I could use it.









*I think I'll go down to Lowes, & complain about this.

WHAT DO YOU THINK?*

To be continued.


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


Nice build!!! Yes, sometimes the quality of the big box stores plywood is suspect. Glad you were able to make the save on those cut pieces. 
Perhaps, you could find anothere source for ply in your town.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


I think it looks great so far. These will probably look better than store bought.

Now if only you could make your own plywood,
Steve


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


After I paid the $400, I then wished I too had made my own. The casters are a good idea. Looking forward to seeing the finished project.
I would let Lowes know about this problem with the plywood.


----------



## DerekL (Aug 18, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


Any plans for a drawer in your unit?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


*Thanks!*

At first I was going to have a drawer, but using the 3" casters only leaves room for about

an 8" deep drawer. I plan on facing the front of the cabinets with some Brazilian Cherry

flooring scraps.

Besides we figured it would just be another place to stash junk that we never use.

*We have "too much" of that kind of junk now.<(O;}#*


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


I'd never even heard of an appliance pedestal until now. Wow, $400 - clearly a ploy on the part of the appliance manufacturers to up-sell at high margins. I still don't see the need - our washer is high enough already ( and we haven't owned a dryer for 10 years), adding a pedestal would make it awkward. Are they making appliances in the US too short these days so they can sell you one of these?

Never mind that, though, as you are doing well to build your own. I'm a bit confused about a couple of things though:
How did you secure the upright 2×4s which connect the frames?
Wouldn't wheels be a problem when the machine runs? Might not it vibrate and roll away?

Thanks for taking the time to take pictures and share your ideas.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


btw, people did use to make their own plywood (and still can). It's called lumber core plywood. The center is strips of solid wood, surfaced, then a single veneer applied ( or edge glued pieces). Where I am, this is still a cheaper option than plywood (where construction grade 3/4 ply costs $105/sheet, hardwood is easily double)


----------



## branch (Oct 6, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


hi looking good so far adding the wheels are a good idea it will make it easier to move it about

you shoud complain about ply get money back or a new sheet

branch ok


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


*Dick*
I had a sheet of plywood I used on my router table mod, where the plies were not glued well in one region, and of course I got into it with a screw that wouldn't hold. It was just one spot, and the rest of the piece was OK, and already cut up, so I injected glue, and put in in 4 pan head screws around the path of the malfunctioning screw, fortunately it was not in a position you could see, and that worked.

My project was purposely made out of warped plywood, just to get rid of it. That caused some challenges, but the outcome is OK, and it does not have any effects on the mechanics of the router. Now on my sled, it is a different story. There I can't tolerate bad plywood, because the wood forms the tool surfaces and mechanics.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


*Steve*
I added a picture to show the front load washer. You have bend over quite a bit without a

pedestal.

*Branch*
I'll be going to Lowes, & at least tell them about it.

*Jim*
I did squeeze some glue into the plies like you did.

It should hold together fine, but just the idea paying $35 for this kind of quality isn't right.

I think with the sophisticated machinery they use to make plywood, they shouldn't have

this problem. I think it's too rush, rush nowadays. I never used to have this happen to me.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


Wow! Nice project. I like the joints and the casters. Definitely complain about the plywood. The big box stores seem to be taking advantage of people by lowering the quality of goods for the sake of higher profits. The concept of "helping customers" is not well recognized by their corporate computers.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


Dick-

A great idea! I think the manufacturer wants even more for the pedestals for our units. I quickly passed.

My thought about a drawer was … if it's getting difficult to bend for the laundry … the only time I'd ever access the drawer was … when I'm crawling around on the floor 

Our dryer is "powerful," and on the noisy side. Knowing that, I used double drywall in the laundry room, and insulated the interior wall that separates laundry from the guest bedroom.

The reason I mention that is … will the casters make the machine noisier than if you had NOT used casters? I was thinking about the pedestal as yet another opportunity to reduce noise, both through some insulation within the box, and-potentially-setting the pedestals on some sort of stall mat, or "anti-fatigue" shop mat.

Nice job on the build, though. Sorry about the ply issues. In my experience … everything I buy has to be bought, returned, and bought again ….. [sigh].


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


*Steve*
I just added a picture of the uprights. I used face frame screws with my Kreg jig.

*Rich* 
Thank you, I didn't get anything done today.

*Neil*
I think the rubber casters may help the vibration some, & I plan on using a foam mat on top of the pedestal.

I'll let you know when its done.

Our dryer is very quiet, maybe because it's on a concrete floor.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


*All*
We have a noisy dryer, and not a cheap one at that. But my wife likes it othwise, a lot, so she decided to put up with it. It is sitting on linoleum layed on concrete, so it's your machine that is quiet Dick. But our noise occurs in the vent system. Even beefed that up. Oh well, she can close the door on it.

It sure would be nice to have casters underneath those beasts, good thought Dick.


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


Thanks Dick. I see the problem now with the washer. Still looks like an intentional design flaw to me. They can now sell you the appliance in 2 halves! Otherwise I've seen washers like this mount on the wall as well, which might have been another option, leaving space underneath for your feet or a laundry basket or something.

Thanks for adding the pic about the pocket holes. I see how you did that now.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


*Steve*

When I bought my Kreg jig, I didn't realize how many things it could be used for.

I have the cheapest one they make, called the two hole Kreg Rocket Pocket.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


Hi Dick;

Nice project.

I've see the same with plywood recently too, and I agree, at these prices, it just shouldn't be the case.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


*Lee*

Thanks, I've decided to print up a picture, & show it to them the next time I'm There.

That's about all a guy can do, & let their conscience be their guide.


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


Dick,
I had a simular problem with plywood from Home Depot…..sent them an e-mail about how bad it was and shortly received a letter and a $ 25.00 card….not enough to replace the sheet but it helped


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


*John,*
Thanks for the tip, If this ever happens again, I'll try that approach.

They had already given me $5 off, because they had nicked a corner of veneer on the cut off saw.


----------



## Renovation (Jun 4, 2011)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


This has given me a great idea! Will get back with the details.

Washer and Dryer Brands


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


*Thank you, Renovation!*

*I'll be looking forward to your great idea.

Have you looked at part 2 & 3 of this blog?*


----------



## daabs (Feb 19, 2015)

Chipncut said:


> *Cutting out parts, & starting assembly.*
> 
> *We recently purchased a new washer, & dryer,
> 
> ...


Nice job. When the washer is in the spin cycle, is there any pedestal "walking" with the caster wheels locked? Did you use 2" or 3" casters?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Some progress pictures.*

*I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.

It seems like as a person gets older, it takes more time to get anything done, but it gradually gets done..*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*After attaching the side panels, I glued in a piece of foam pad as a silencer.*










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*To stretch my plywood, plus protect the ply edges, I glued on some Brazilian Cherry flooring for edging to the top.*









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*I decided to face off the fronts with the Brazilian Cherry.*









~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*I routed a 45 degree chamfer to the top of the boards to blend into the top.*








~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*This is the end result after a coat of mineral oil. The oil sure brought out the beauty of the Birch plywood, although it's going to be covered up by the machines* _








*Now as soon as the other piece is completed, I'll need some help lifting the machines onto the pedestals.*_


----------



## mikethetermite (Jun 16, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


Looks great, the wheels will be a big help. Better than the $400. we spent, and ours does not even have wheels. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


Hey Dick 
Super job and looks good too. I heard of put people on pedestals but Washers and dryers? LOL


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


Dick like the idea of on wheels also. Then you can move them easy to clean the lent vent also. Nice work!


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


Bet that washer and dryer are going to feel pretty special. Hope they feel they are above working….......(-:

I have some old oak flooring left overs. I may have to think of something to do with them. Never thought of using them to cover a utilitarian object, for instance.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


Wow! Fine furniture for the laundry room! I like the chamfers and the wheels.


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


"To stretch my plywood, plus protect the ply edges, I glued on some Brazilian Cherry flooring for edging to the top." 
Thanks for the tip. Your pedestals are great, and I want to remember that one for when I will inevitably need it! Nice job.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


Those appliances are really going to be styling in the laundry room!!
Nice Job, Mr C.!!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


Dick. Very nice. They should be very useful.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


Great job, Dick.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


Wow, *Dick*:

What a GREAT way to approach what could have just as easily been a very utilitarian, MDF-type piece.

It's great to take woodworker's skills, and a woodworkers sense of style, and make something artful AND functional out of an opportunity like this.

Well done


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


Those are some privileged machines…

I'll be right over to help. Is it spring there yet?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


*Thanks to all of you for the nice comments.*


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


You mean to say I'm going to get slower?

My clients aren't going to like this news at all!

Nice job Dick.

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


*THANK YOU, LEE,*

I have never really had to be real fast, just *"half-fast"* <(;0)#, because it's just a hobby.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


I finished the second pedestal, & they're ready to go.

I'll be adding some pictures of the completed project soon, in part 3 of this series.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
My problem is that I keep getting distracted by building small nonessential things, while my real goal is to upgrade the shop to be a 'real' woodworker. And the excuse is…........it's just a hobby and I am having fun…....(-:

And then because I am working I can get super slow, because I can get just too tired to do anything. Oh well. But I am enjoying myself and learning things.

.............I think as measured in terms of goal attainment, my pace is best described as 'glacial'...........(-:


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


*Jim*
You must be hot stuff then, because the glaciers are melting.*<(;O]#*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


*Dick*
Gees Dick, Thanks…..................(-:


----------



## lumberdustjohn (Sep 24, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


Beautiful peds.
Thanks for posting


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


By the way, *Dick*....

I went for a motorcycle ride, earlier in the week. A few miles north of town is an overpass.

As I approached it, I noticed the sign, saying "Clearance - 9ft 8in"

I turned back … deathly afraid of the giant who lurks beneath.

See what you've done to me? ;-)


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


*Neil*,

*Clarence loves motorcycles, it's YUM YUM, for him.<(;O}#*


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *Some progress pictures.*
> 
> *I've been poking along with this project, fitting it in with other chores around the house.
> 
> ...


I like it! 
got me thinking… hmmm


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*

*I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.

With help from my Son we grunted the machines up in place.

They look good, & work real well. The pedestals are good, & solid.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*It's sure nice not to have to bend over to load, & unload now.*


*I edited this on 02/05/2011*

I changed to stationary non-swivel casters, but after that I had the problem of them slipping side to side on the smooth floor during the spin startup.

You'll notice I laid down some foam cushion interlocking floor tile, & now it doesn't move 
anymore.

Now I get a little wobble during spin startup, which is normal even when the machine is installed on

a floor, but after it reaches full speed it purrs like a kitten.

The machine has never moved out of position on the pedestals after a full year of use.



*It's so nice to be able to move the machine in, & out with such ease.*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*Here's a picture of them in place.*










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*View looking behind the machines. I made the pedestals a little longer than the machines, 
to make clearance for the vent pipe, & hoses when I push them in against the wall.
Notice the foam cushion bumper against the wall*


















~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Low level view.*


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


.........elevating washing machine and dryer pedestals to an art form…......

That's a first…........good show Dick….............


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


..........oh, and no pun intended…...you believe that….....don't you?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


*Jim*

*You can bet your Mukluks on it.<(;O}#*


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


What a great idea for old people like me, that it's hard to bend over. Dang Dick you've come up with some good ones through the years, but this has got to be right up there near the top.LOL You are top dawg in my book as far as good ideas goes.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


OK, you northern Minnesotaneers, I guess you have some acquaintence with mukluks….......I don't own any…....but I buy my slippers, really moosehide moccasins, which last a very long time, meaning 5 years or more, from Steger in Ely, Minnesota…...not a cooincidence, my brother lives there. They make some pretty special stuff. Sherie and I have winter outdoor vests from those folks. But there will probably be no repeat business on the vests….......they never wear out!

So here is a free ad for those people, and I have no association with them other than being a customer…... Steger, handmade in the USA…..the stuff wears like iron…....

........check it out….....

Steger in Ely, Minnesota

Very small business, very high quality, reasonable prices…....

Jim


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 4, 2010)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


those look alot nicer than the ones i bought for mine


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


*Mike*
I can't take total credit, because I've seen others, but not the same as mine.

*Jim*
I see a lot of people with these Mukluks, here on the Iron Range, mostly women, because they're so stylish. They're great for snowmobiling.

*Dave*
Thank you!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


Great job Dick they came out great.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


By the way I own a pair of moose moccasins and they are the most comfortable pair of shoes I own and I've owned em over 5 years. Gottem at Houghton Lake Michigan.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


Very nice Dick. A great design and creation.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


I like them too. I've been watching this since you started. I've never seen these before now. Never. Where have I been? But then again, I don't have a front loader washing machine.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


Great work as usual Dick.

It's nice to be able to create things fix little annoyances like that!

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


*a1Jim <> Karson <> Mike <> Janice <> Lee*

*We thank you, very much.*


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


Good looking and back saving.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


*Thank you, MIKE!*


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


Well, *Dick*?

I'm not sure there's any higher praise, around here, than ….

Awwwwwwww, crap. Now I might just have to build ME some of them 

Beautifully done!!!


----------



## kerrye4 (Feb 5, 2011)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


Did you remove the casters and put on adjustable levelers? Have you had much moving around on the floor when the washer is in its highest spin cycle?


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


*Thanks kerrye4*

*I sorry, I meant to edit my entry , & say that I changed to stationary non-swivel casters,
but after that I had the problem of them slipping side to side on the smooth floor during 
the spin startup. 
You'll notice I laid down some foam cushion interlocking floor tile, & now it doesn't move 
anymore. 
now I get a little wobble during spin startup, which is normal even when the machine is installed on a floor,
but after it reaches full speed it purrs like a kitten. 
The machine has never moved out of position on the pedestals after a full year of use.*


----------



## kerrye4 (Feb 5, 2011)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the clarification. I'm not a builder but, I had someone build me the boxes with the front open to contain a drawer after we saw if it would hold the washer. Initially my builder did not put levelers on the platform. It vibrated all over the floor. Now he has installed the levelers with rubber on the bottom of them. It now only scoots on the floor a little bit each load when it starts the spin cycle. BUT, after 4-5 loads you can see it has scooted a foot or so. I'm not sure what to have him do to correct this problem. The floor is bare concrete. I may try the anti fatigue cushion under the pedestal. Thank you again for your response.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


*You're Welcome kerrye4!*

*I'm glad you asked about this, because I had a chance to correct things for anyone who reads this thread.

Your machine should stay put form now on.*


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


Dick that is a clever idea.


----------



## Strider518 (Apr 20, 2011)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your home-made washer and dryer pedestals. I read that you switched from swivel casters to stationary casters. Did you try swivel casters first, and if so, what happened? I'd like to put my daughter-in-law's top load washer and dryer on locking swivel casters because of the tight fit in a small laundry room. I realize that the 'lock' does not prevent the caster from swiveling. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


*Hi Strier518
I switched to stationary, because even when locked the inertia of the machine would cause them to swing sideways. I took the brake off of the swivel casters and put them on the stationary ones, but then I had to tighten the adjustment nut so there was no slack or side play. Even after that the thing wanted to skid on the smooth concrete floor, so I put a cushioned mat on the floor. the machines haven't moved since. Those front loader tend to wobble while spinning when the spin cycle first starts they tend to wobble a lot, but settle down when they hit full speed. Being on a platform amplifies the effect. It's kind of scary at first, so I always stood by and watched it at work, just to be on the safe side. Now I feel like I can walk away from it.

I'm very satisfied with the pedestals. They've been holding up real well after a over a years use.*


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

Chipncut said:


> *FINALLY DONE AND WASHING CLOTHES ( Edited 02/05/2011)*
> 
> *I thought it was about time I posted the completed project.
> 
> ...


I wondered if the foam cushion could be a possible fire hazard.


----------

